# Trip to NYC



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey everybody,

on my way back to Colombia I booked a 4 night stopover in NYC.
It is my first time NYC, so got no clue what to do, where to go and where to stay All I know is that I would love to get to see some US froggers who might be interessted in a meet and greet. 
Got tons of travel stories (recently I have lived in Colombia) and even more pictures and experiences to share.

Dates are 13th to 17th of march.

Anyone interessted in a chat/meeting?

Looking forward to getting some messages! 

Greetings
Andreas


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

There's a monthly "meeting" here in New York . The date for March hasn't been set yet, but it might coincide with your stay. We'd be happy to hear your travel stories 

Dean


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

We should get to meet Andreas, he has an extensive travel resume with Darts in the wild, everyone will enjoy what he has to share


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

We had a reasonably good turnout last month when we met on a Thursday. So why don't we select Thursday, March 14th for the next gathering? Kills a few birds with one stone, including me having to take a poll...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sounds good to me


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm in. Hopefully the weather's warmer than Feb's meet...


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

OK sounds good to me aswell


----------

